# Upuuhuuuuuuuulu



## cnycharles (Jul 6, 2014)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonewild (Jul 6, 2014)

How far?


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 7, 2014)

Lol when did I post this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonewild (Jul 7, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Lol when did I post this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LOL! Today, 07:47 PM

I've heard of Butt dialing but not Butt posting!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 7, 2014)

I thought it was a new member from Finland with all those 'u's.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 7, 2014)

Ah, was sitting in rest area on I 80 taking nap while traffic backed up for miles. Tapatalk seemed to freeze for a while and I was probably dozing off. Wasn't trying to post, though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 7, 2014)

Maybe you where trying to tell yourself to"wake up!"


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 7, 2014)

maybe, both lanes headed to NYC were long fields of red brake lights, so I was prepared to hang out until they went away....
Funny thing about touch screens if you drift off your finger keeps 'typing'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 7, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> I thought it was a new member from Finland with all those 'u's.



Lol I was up in great white north of eastern Ontario for the weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2014)

That's funny! I've fallen asleep with my finger on my iPhone occasionally. Poor phone couldn't figure out what I wanted...


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 8, 2014)

And still more articulate than half the orchid forum users on the 'net.


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2014)

Lol!


----------

